

On Backups - latitude
http://swapped.cc/on-backups

======
latitude
I'd like to get an idea on how important an _openness_ of a data archive
format is. Not in FSF sense, but practically speaking.

Has anyone had any luck/problems with transferring a history of backups from
one software to another?

